
Worst practices in ad design on iOS - xonder
http://www.pocketnext.com/stories/the-hard-sell/?utm_campaign=jason&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=twitter
======
elicymet
I agree with near everything in the article, but think even interstitial ads
prove disruptive in a way that I can't get behind. I don't begrudge a game
provider for the use of ads, but think that unobtrusive banner space to be the
most acceptable. Oddly I feel like it goes a long way when ad providers use
language like "thank our sponsors" and have some self-awareness; it's easy to
tell when they've been suckered in by an ad provider to use all their most
annoying API's. Integration of ads that reward you for either clicking or
looking at them are also an interesting idea.

